# paylakes in Columbus area



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

hey guys (and girls) I am planning to take some friends to a place where they can easily catch a fish bigger then bluegill. Is there any nice paylake around Columbus? Or I should just give up the idea....

I am looking for a nice clean paylake not too crowded and with healthy fish - does such a thing exist at all? A place were we could BBQ, spend a nice afternoon and catch couple of big cats or whatever. Also, do you have to have fishing license to fish on paylakes?


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Quite a few pay lakes listed on this page. Pay lakes usually don't require you to have a state fishing license.​


----------



## JEFFBASS (May 8, 2005)

Hickory Lakes In Pickerington Off Of Rt 256 You Can Cook Out There And There Are 5 Fishable Ponds Playground And A Lot Of Room To Move Around, Caught Some Decent Fish There, Nothing Huge But Good Eating Size, 10.00 Per Person To Fish. YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FISHING LICENSE.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

wow, the Lake Shawn on the website provided by jayb looks great but the rates....


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

anyone know where exacly is the paylake in Pickerington? I need tot ake a friend there with his 7 years old girl on Saturday this week. We hope she will like it!


----------



## dukeconsultinggrp (Jul 7, 2005)

Hickory is on Ault Rd. There phone number is 614.837.2143. I fished there for years. Great people there. There are some big fish (40-50lbs+) and they have pictures there so you can see them. Great place for the kids.

Good Luck.

Duke


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thats great info, thanks so much!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Clear Water off of 317 and 33 if you get their early and get a spot real big cats 102 lb blue was pulled out about 3 weeks ago. Biggest i cought was 35 lbs.


----------



## fisherman (Jun 3, 2005)

hey all there is pay lake just north of marysville it is called victory lakes it is cheap and mowed nice they even have primitive camping. for 5 hrs it is 5 bucks for 8 hrs it is 8 bucks not sure what it cost to camp phone number is 937-354-3153 it is in a town called mt. victory buddy of mine caught a nice 12 lber last saturday


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I don't know the name of it, but there is a paylake outide of Johnstown off Rt. 62. I passed the sign for it a couple weeks ago, and it was the first I had heard of it. Don't know anything about it, but depending on what side of town you are on, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to fish Hickory also, so when DUKE gave the phone # I decided to give them a call. Funny how things change. Hickory Lakes now is an 8 am to 8 pm only lake. Honor system payment of $10 for adults, $8 for seniors, $3 if you're just visiting. Bring your own bait... worms are $5 for 2 dozen, when someone is around (?). Since my almost-5-year-old grandson is about 1/2 mile away, we may give it a shot just to say we did it.

My rules when taking the little ones fishing:

1. Never spend more time getting there than they are likely to fish.
2. Don't count on getting 'me' time fishing.
3. Take a glove so they can handle their own fish, fearlessly.
4. Lots of praise and lots of pictures.
5. Have fun with them... at their level.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

wow, would that mean that is not worth going to hickory then? are those lakes still stocked?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

A trout farm would be better for a kid and gaurenteed fish. if you need more info shoot me a pm.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out rainbow lake by johnstown


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey NewBreed I was unaware that you could fish trout farms? That would be pretty fun!


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Rainbow Lake is 2 nice size ponds stocked with trout, bass, catfish, walleye, and panfish. I think it's 8 dollars a person but you also have to keep and pay for your fish. I caught a ton of trout and catfish there. It's right outside of Johnstown on Duncan Plains Road.


----------



## dukeconsultinggrp (Jul 7, 2005)

Rainbow is a good place to fish if you have deep pockets. By the time you pay to fish and then pay for your fish you may have $40 - $60 or more (and you pay for all fish). There is some good fishing and large fish there. Just be prepared for the big bill at the end of the day.

As for Hickory Lakes... I have only fished there once this year (early spring). Me and my little boy went trout fishing there. The owner passed away a year or two ago and they are not running it the same. There always has been some very good fishing there. Bring your own bait and try it. 

Good luck

Duke


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks for input - we do not want to spend too much nor keep the fish. I am still not sure if hickory is worth the trip now. We will call them and ask, hopefully the keep stocking it


BTW - how much do they charge per pound ot trout?


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

I am stunned no one has started bashing paylakers yet


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

only because i said we are talking a little girl there and want to make sure she catches a fish


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have only been to Paylakes 6 times in my life, There is one I would go to everytime now, yes its farther away. It takes me an Hour from Logan to get there/ Catfishermans Paridise, I have never in my Life caught that many Huge fish in a 12hr period nor I have I ever saw so many caught around me too. It was cool, But you can tell it takes a big toll on the fish in the lake. Its the one near Belpre on Rt.7 i think. Everytime I have been there I have caught them over 50- & 2 times I have caught 70 pounders & won money for breaking the 70lb mark. They did have a Blue Ct in there over 100lbs, O think it died though. Nice place to take the wife & kids to see & catch big fish all the time. But I do despise them altogether for what they do to the fish  , But its been a good tme everytime i have went.
Catmazter


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree with catmazter. Catfishermans Paradise has lots of big fish. My problem is that these fish are netted in the Ohio river and are transported and sold to the paylakes. Many of these wild catfish are over 20yrs old and will not survive 6 months in a paylake. Large trophy fish are a rare and limited resource that we have to protect. Some people are making a good profit by exploiting a loophole in the law that allows this unethical harvesting trophy blues and flatheads. I think we all should consider this when we spend our money patronizing a paylake that stocks its waters with netted fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Cat Mazter said:


> They did have a Blue Ct in there over 100lbs, O think it died though.


Yeap, that's the story of those fish. 
   

But I won't get into a big discussion becasue it's been beat up for years now.


----------

